# types of valves (presentation with pictures)



## eyadamk (23 أغسطس 2006)

salam to all,
kindly find attached a usefull presentations with pictures showing the types, structure, internal parts of all valves types, manual. check , control, actuated,... 

wishing all the best

valves.pdf​


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## eslam128 (24 أغسطس 2006)

thx
eslam128


----------



## نافذ شامية (14 أغسطس 2008)

thank you engineer eyad, its very good effort from you


----------



## ahmed morshidy (1 أكتوبر 2008)

great one
thnx


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (2 أكتوبر 2008)

many thanks


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووور الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## حسام ح (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## اسامةعباس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

عرض ممتاز للموضوع شاكرين جدا المجهود


----------



## topeng (7 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سلوى صلاح (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## Eng.Mu3th (11 أبريل 2009)

تشكر 
جدا رائع ومفيد


----------



## ارهينيوس (12 أبريل 2009)

رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع


----------



## جابر ميز (15 أبريل 2009)

thank you very much, i was looking for such information


----------



## sa3id (21 أبريل 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## yasser ali m (4 مايو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## فيصل التميمي (4 مايو 2009)

very good file 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr mechanical (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك عمل جداً رائع


----------



## modyfarrag (20 مايو 2009)

الله يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ameermuhsen (21 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا جدا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود بن حسين (21 مايو 2009)

تم التحميل أخى الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (18 يونيو 2009)

_*_*_*_*_______*_*_*_* ______ 
___*_________*___*________ __*___ 
__*____________*__________ ___*__ 
__*____________*__________ ___*__ 
__*_________بارك_الله _فيك__________*__ 
___*__________مشكـور_________ __*___ 
____*_____________________ _*____ 
______*__________________* ______ 
________*______________*__ ______ 
__________*_ ________*__________ 
_____________*____*_______ ______ 
_______________ * _______________ 

******مشكور******


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

_Thank you very much about this subject the god will bless you and support you and help you .i appreciate your effort to support arab engineer ,_
_Thank you very much and god bless to you and your family._
_best regard _
:56::56::56::14::14::14:​


----------



## abu bassam (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamed-89 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## KSA_ENG (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شي جميل شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## H.S (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nour777 (12 يناير 2010)

thank you


----------



## عبير محمود (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الكيميائي .م (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في موازين اعمالك يارب

لاتدري اخي الكريم كم افادني موضوعك فجزاك الله عني خيرا في ظهر الغيب


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (25 يناير 2010)

الله يرحم والديك 00000000مع التقدير


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك باشا مهندس


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (26 يناير 2010)

دعوه لكل المهندسين البحث حول مواضيع الطاقه البديله


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2010)

اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## عبدالوهاب بدر (5 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخي مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس احمد هانى (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا اخ جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (15 مارس 2010)

الرجاء من الاخوان المهندسين رفدالملتقى بمواضيع تتعلق بتعبءة وتفريغ العامل المساعد


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود 0


----------



## mhmoood (21 مارس 2010)

*Thankssssssssssss*

Thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## tarek samir (26 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد قناوى محمد (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا جزيلااااااااااا


----------



## KSA_ENG (18 أبريل 2010)

جزااك الله خييررر


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (4 مايو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود
اتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## قتادة2 (26 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذا المرفق بجد كتاب جميل وانا بصفتى عضو فى المنتدى اهنى اسرة اعضاء المنتدى ومديرى المنتدى على هذا المجهود الرائع جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ووفقكم الله ابو منة


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (1 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انن اعمل فنى اجهزة الات دقيقة وتحكم باحدى شركات قطاع البترول ويوجد عندى كتب وbdf عن الاجهزة ان شاء الله سوف ارفعها لكى يعم الفائدة على الجميع ولان مجال البترول والتعدين اصبح الان هو من اهم الصناعات فيجب على كل من عندة معلومة ان ينشرهااتعم على الحميع وشكرا مع تحيات ابو منة


----------



## KSA_ENG (1 يونيو 2010)

merciiiiiiiiii kteer


----------



## بوهاجر (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد1125 (25 أغسطس 2010)

الله يكرمك علي هذا الملف


----------



## فيصل العزو (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررأ جزيلاً


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## الهندي30 (5 فبراير 2011)

*1Heat Exchangers:






it's a device at which heat transfers between two fluids at different temperatures(cold fluid and hot fluid).
-------------------------------------------------

2Applications of Heat Exchangers:





1)Heating and Air-Conditioning Systems
2) Power Plants
3)Radiator in Cars
4)Boilers
5)Oil Coolers
-------------------------------------------------

Heat transfers in Heat Exchangers by Convection through the fluid,, and by Conduction through the wall separating the two fluids.




-------------------------------------------------

3Classifications of Heat Exchangers:

Heat Exchangers may be classified according to:
1) Flow Arrangement 2)Construction


3.11)Classification according to Flow Arrangement:
Three types of flow arrangements may be found in heat exchangers:
1)Parallel Flow 2)Counter Flow 3)Cross Flow









3.1.1)Parallel Flow:
Both Hot and Cold fluids enter the heat exchanger at the same end and move in the same direction.






3.1.2)Counter Flow:
Hot and Cold fluid enter the heat exchanger at opposite directions.





3.1.3)Cross Flow:




The two fluids moves perpendicular to each others.




-------------------------------------------------


3.21)Classification according to Construction:
Four types of Construction may be found in heat exchangers:

3.2.1)Tubular:
In this type of heat exchanger the hot and cold fluids are separated by a wall and the heat is transfered by a combination of convection to and from the wall and conduction through the wall.
the wall can include extended surfaces(fins)

3.2.1.1 Double Pipe(concentric pipe)




it's the simplest type of heat exchangers,, consists of two concentric pipes of different diameters
one fluid in a double pipe heat exchanger flow through the smaller pipe while the other fluid flows through the annular space between the two pipes(parallel and counter flow are possible here)





3.2.1.2 Shell and Tube




a common type of heat exchanger that s widely used used in chemical processes,




it contains a large number of tubes(several hundreds some times!!) which are packed in a shell with their axes parallel to that of the shell.
heat transfer takes place as one fluid flows outside the tubes through the shell




baffles are commonly placed in the shell to force the shell side fluid to flow across the shell to enhance heat transfer and to maintain uniform spacing between the tubes,
baffles also provide turbulence which increases heat transfer between the fluids.






3.2.2)Plate-Type
it consists of a metal frame in which a variable number of corrugated metal sheets are clamped together
adjoining plates are spaced apart and sealed against leakage and intermixing by a gasket





the two fluids flow in a counterflow directions, and corrugations produce turbulence and an increase in the total surface area which increases heat transfer coefficient and effectiveness.



3.2.3)Extended Surfaces:
3.2.3.1 Plate fin
3.2.3.2 Tube fin





3.2.4)Regenerative:
It depends on storing the thermal heat exists in the hot fluid in a porous material with high heat capacity,, then the cold fluid pass through this material to absorb this stored heat




3.2.4.1 Rotary
3.2.4.2 Fixed matrix
Rotating hoods3.2.4.3


Hope it was a usful topic...

Ayman Hassan*​


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العرض المفيد والمهم


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (6 فبراير 2011)

كيف يمكننا احتساب كفاءة المراوح الهوائيه بالمعادلات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز الهندي30 على هذا المجهود المبارك وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك المميزة ........


----------



## eng.sanoo (7 مايو 2011)

thank


----------



## مهندس احمد هانى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (27 أكتوبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد البدوي يعقوب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا باشمهندس ... جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## 4ASINO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عنيد سليم (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aly016 (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed esmail abd (2 مايو 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال بشر (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا​


----------

